# Not loading sk(4) for DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev.C1) [Realtek RTL8169]



## TheZeke (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello,

This PC is AMD64 with one on-board NIC (bfe0) and two PCI cards (identical cards).  They are both DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev.C1) [Realtek RTL8169] (single port GigE).

So from a brand new install with no additional packages added or anything (virgin) what steps should I take to get these two NIC's operational?

*Applicable DMESG output:*

```
root@OPNsense:/usr/src # dmesg | grep 'network' | grep 'no driver attached'
pci4: <network, ethernet> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pci4: <network, ethernet> at device 9.0 (no driver attached)
```

*PCICONF output:*

```
root@OPNsense:/usr/src # pciconf -lv | tail -10
none11@pci0:4:8:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x43021186 chip=0x43021186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'D-Link System Inc'
    device     = 'DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev.C1) [Realtek RTL8169]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none12@pci0:4:9:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x43021186 chip=0x43021186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'D-Link System Inc'
    device     = 'DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev.C1) [Realtek RTL8169]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

The server is an OPNsense server (freshly installed) which is FreeBSD based:

```
root@OPNsense:/usr/src # uname -a
FreeBSD OPNsense.localdomain 11.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6  6621d681e(stable/18.1)  amd64
```

After reading the manual for network cards I've discovered that DGE-530T requires the sk(4) module.  I've tried creating a /boot/loader.conf.local with if_sk_load="YES" and rebooting but that didn't do anything different.  If I try to load the module manually it says it's already loaded.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2018)

TheZeke said:


> The server is an OPNsense server


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



TheZeke said:


> If I try to load the module manually it says it's already loaded.


The driver is included in the GENERIC kernel on FreeBSD. I have no idea what is or isn't included by default on OPNsense.


----------

